# Hilti - Who Drinks the Red Kool Aid



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

We've got a DX460 with all the fixins and a TEC 7C, and foam gun. Tec 7 can do quite alot...before stepping up to a SDS Max.

I've used their 14 amp sawszall and it's quite the cat's paw. Too much for my blood at $600+ for a sawszall.

Their anchoring systems, firestop, etc - all good stuff.

I can't see myself putting into money for their tooling exclusively. Can't see the benefits of paying for the Hilti tax. Their warranty on over the counters swaps is dead - at least for the SID18 when I looked into them.

Who here buys Hilti and why....

I do things for a systems approach, but I tend to buy based on catagory. If it's a angle grinder, I'm getting Metabo. If it's a laser, I'll look a PLS 1st, etc, etc.

For fastening though, their epoxy, their various firestops, etc - that is a +++ to be able to get under 1 roof


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've got te20, te2, dx351, sausage gun, 14v drill and impact, cordless sawzall, circular saw, 4.5" grinder, plumb laser, fastners, foam gun, two laser distance measuring devices, blades bits etc.

I'm done with the cordless stuff, I don't want to have to wait 3 days to replace a battery when dewalt will do it over the counter at a fraction the price. I still buy their fastners, bits and hammerdrills but I'm done with cordless.

I have a PLS280 and my hilti plumb laser isn't reading straight and I haven't bothered to fix it. I don't see the hilti lasers being worth the added cost....except I REALLY want to buy the new PM 4M.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

i do and have a bought load. 18 - 36 cordless pack. pm 46 ( i think) all way laser 2 of them. also not to leave out the badass stabila lax200 with all the bells / whistles. hilti just released a gas charged framing gun in euro can't wait for it to come to usa. it's rated to 10 - 15 degrees.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

They make the best electric concrete breakers. The cordless drills/impacts seem to always lose shootouts in trade mags.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Well considering when I leave my office, turn left and Lowes is about 1000' down, another 1/4 mile is Home Depot, if I turn right, the Hilti store is about 1/8 mile down. Normally I turn right and end up in their parking lot.

The big box stores carry home owner products for sale, go into their rental department and guess what you see...Hilti stuff...what does that tell you?

Yes you pay a premium for Hilti, or the Hilti tax as you call it. One thing I will give them credit for is R&D, they may not invent a tool but they sure make them better. Here's the service I get from Hilti, a sales rep that answers his phone or calls me back within the hour...everytime, a regular visit from him when I am available in my office, not when he's driving past the jobsite he may stop in. Personalized service, I've had a couple issues, one of them wasn't warranty to the tune of $ 480.00, it became a warranty honoured item...good enough for me.

We just got the POS 18 a couple months back, full training for the crew...when I wanted it and full on site support...I expect to see them on site next week when we layout just to confirm we are using the tool right.

Oh ya, and finally...I have a TE-72, it's about 23/24 years old...the hammer portion finally gave up last August...let's hear who else can say that.

Is Bosch cheaper? They have a cheaper line yes, they also have a line priced similar to Hilti...you just don't see it where you normally buy tools, and yes the Bosch similar model is a good product, but not as readily available to me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Well considering when I leave my office, turn left and Lowes is about 1000' down, another 1/4 mile is Home Depot, if I turn right, the Hilti store is about 1/8 mile down. Normally I turn right and end up in their parking lot.
> 
> The big box stores carry home owner products for sale, go into their rental department and guess what you see...Hilti stuff...what does that tell you?
> 
> ...


The most innovative products hilti has its theirs fastners, cable hangers and strut, some are just mind boggling.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know model numbers off the top of my head.

Electric demo hammer at the time the biggest one they made.
Collated drywall screw gun
14v impact
Laser distance Measure 
1/2" hammer drill
SDS max hammer drill

Lots of fasteners and glues.

Cole


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

some of their tools are ok but not worth the extra money. their cordless tools are crap ime. i had a 15 v drill a couple years ago that fell off the meathook on my belt and the case cracked. well i emailed hilti and they wanted 100 dollars plus shipping to fix the thing. to me a drill should be able to withstand a -3 foot fall but even if thats an unreasonable expectation, it's not unreasonable to expect that a cracked housing would be less than 100 bucks to fix. i never was impressed with it from the get go so i ended up chucking it out.

that experience soured me. but maybe im being unrealistic, i don't know.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

My hilti rep brings me whatever i need whenever i call. We mainly use their fasteners, TZ bolts and ceiling wires though.

ML


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Hilti, after that please your self its all junk.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

As I understand it, Hilti was created by the gods on Mt. Olympus. 
And that being the case, they demand, what to some, seems like a high price for their goods.
It is a price well worth paying.

Andy.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

The only Hilti tool I've ever touched was a either a screwgun or an impact(wasn't really paying attention, was on a ladder putting up some scenery and it was a while ago). The only thing that I distinctly remember about it is that is seemed weak compared to my 18v Bosch.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've used their busters and they rule:thumbsup: That being said what's the word on this baby and what you think about the 500$ offer I thing I can get it for:blink: Got a job coming up and need some busting????
http://ewabeachbuyandsell.com/weeklydeals/?attachment_id=964


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've used their busters and they rule:thumbsup: That being said what's the word on this baby and what you think about the 500$ offer I thing I can get it for:blink: Got a job coming up and need some busting????
> http://ewabeachbuyandsell.com/weeklydeals/?attachment_id=964


That bad boy is worth about $ 1500.00 new here in Canada

And congrats on 10000 posts


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I would never buy a hammerdrill used....hammerdrills take a beating and then some.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Chris Johnson said:


> Well considering when I leave my office, turn left and Lowes is about 1000' down, another 1/4 mile is Home Depot, if I turn right, the Hilti store is about 1/8 mile down. Normally I turn right and end up in their parking lot.
> 
> The big box stores carry home owner products for sale, go into their rental department and guess what you see...Hilti stuff...what does that tell you?
> 
> ...



Boss where the hilti store in TO? I don't recall ever seeing one. I know a guy who became a dealer to buy at dealer cost, and I've olny seen authorized dealers.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> That bad boy is worth about $ 1500.00 new here in Canada
> 
> And congrats on 10000 posts


 Dam that could have happened to day:blink: While listening to the Cult


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mobiledynamics said:


> I would never buy a hammerdrill used....hammerdrills take a beating and then some.


We have a lot of people movement out here and tools gotta be sold before the return to the mainland. This pawn shop is a good outlet for tools and finger prints and ID are taken so if it's stolen they know where it came from:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Most of my electric power tools are made by Hilti, and their fastener line as well as their customer service are hard to beat.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

renov8r said:


> Boss where the hilti store in TO? I don't recall ever seeing one. I know a guy who became a dealer to buy at dealer cost, and I've olny seen authorized dealers.


Kipling just north of the Queensway 

Sheppard just east of McCowan

King St. downtown

Corporate office is in Mississauga

If you are going to the Kipling location...I'll take a Grande Bold coffee from Starbucks, black


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

renov8r said:


> Boss where the hilti store in TO? I don't recall ever seeing one. I know a guy who became a dealer to buy at dealer cost, and I've olny seen authorized dealers.


There are three, search hilti Toronto,I believe the main office for Canada is in Kitchener. I don't know of any authorized dealers, I thought it was all deal-direct except for Home Depot in the US.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Chris Johnson said:


> Kipling just north of the Queensway
> 
> Sheppard just east of McCowan
> 
> ...


Thanks dude! Appreciate it!

I've never noticed the kipling location nor the sheppard location. Those two area's I'm in frequently. The king street one I never go that far downtown. Thanks again!

I need to go look for a good 1/2" or 5/8" heavy duty hammer drill. Whatever I seem to buy doesn't seem to last long enough.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I love hilti tools and fasteners. There commercial quality that can handle heavy duty tasks. I think there repair charges are high and stupid, but atleast you can find a place to repair it. Also anything they dont have in-store they will ship to you next day for free. For example i ordered 3 bundles of ceiling wire, and a bulk box of hi-lo drywall screws. they didnt have it in-stock so it was at my house next day for free.

I currently own-

905 breaker
Te-35 hammer drill 
12 amp sawzall 
2- 4.5 angle grinders
Laser distance measurer
Cross hair laser
Rotary laser level with wall bracket and tripod
2500 and a 4500 drywall gun
anchoring kit with a bunch of assorted fasteners

I also use all there grinding blades, sawzall blades, bits and fasteners


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

renov8r said:


> I need to go look for a good 1/2" or 5/8" heavy duty hammer drill. Whatever I seem to buy doesn't seem to last long enough.


Your going to need a TE 56 for regular drilling of those size holes, anything less and you will kill them if used regularly.

Can't miss Kipling...it's a red square box stand alone building


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Your going to need a TE 56 for regular drilling of those size holes, anything less and you will kill them if used regularly.
> 
> Can't miss Kipling...it's a red square box stand alone building


Nope, that's outside the optimal drilling range for the TE56, you want one that keeps those sizes smack dab inthe middle.

Man cannot live by one hammerdrill only, you need different ones for different sized holes. The big ones turn too slow and hit to hard to clear out the smaller holes without clogging the bit and overworking the drill.

What you need is a TE30.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

We use a TE 7c for tap cons and small stuff, the odd 1/2" hole if it's only a couple, after that we jump to the TE 70...just for a work out


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> We use a TE 7c for tap cons and small stuff, the odd 1/2" hole if it's only a couple, after that we jump to the TE 70...just for a work out


The 70 is a beast, for tapcons the little te2 rules. I find if I use the bigger drill with the tapcons they have a habit of snapping the head off at the laser weld. 

For what I use it for I'd trade in both my 2 and 20 for a 7 in a heartbeat.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

For all you guys who run Core Bits all day long - segmented or continuis, $ for $, would you say Hilti is the cat's paw or does Bosch come close for bit life over long term use ?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Nope, that's outside the optimal drilling range for the TE56, you want one that keeps those sizes smack dab inthe middle.
> 
> Man cannot live by one hammerdrill only, you need different ones for different sized holes. The big ones turn too slow and hit to hard to clear out the smaller holes without clogging the bit and overworking the drill.
> 
> What you need is a TE30.


Call it te-40 and your good to go. Thats the largest sds u can get before going to max


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> For all you guys who run Core Bits all day long - segmented or continuis, $ for $, would you say Hilti is the cat's paw or does Bosch come close for bit life over long term use ?


Segmented. Hilti is the core master.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a TE- 7.. i wish it was the 7c.. (chipper) but hey it works hard and does the job. :thumbsup: 
My experience with hilti tools has been very good, except for their quik cut. :no:


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Chris Johnson said:


> Your going to need a TE 56 for regular drilling of those size holes, anything less and you will kill them if used regularly.
> 
> Can't miss Kipling...it's a red square box stand alone building


That's good to know! I will look for that model. I go through hammer drills on the regular. Since I've gone through many I'd like to invest in a better unit that will give me longevity. I've fried makita, metabo, dewalt (2 of them), hitachi, and mastercraft, and power fist from princess auto. Coincidentally, the power first lasted the longest, I even used it as a mixer too, and I took it back to princess auto and gave me full credit for it. However, with princess auto they don't always have them in stock so that screws me over. The mastercraft didn't last long in terms of the amount of time I had it for. I did a deck, drilled holes for a 2000sq,ft basement, and then fried on me going through my uncle exterior wall drilling holes for a new dryer vent.

I'll look out for the kipling store. That would be the best store for me to go to.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

If he's coming from from using a mastercraft for a 4" hole, he might get shell shocked when he see big red's prices...


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

mobiledynamics said:


> If he's coming from from using a mastercraft for a 4" hole, he might get shell shocked when he see big red's prices...


I just blew the motor on my Hitachi hammer drill. The mastercrap was like 4 years ago. I'm willing to spend the money; however there is no point on spending 150-200 for a Dewalt/ridgid/milwaukee if the hilti I'd much better and more heavy duty then those ones


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

I have lotsa Hilti stuff, But I tell ya I am About to dump all my 24V tools, the batteries are week in my opinion ,,,, but I will not stray it will be hilti again.
Joe Dirt


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

renov8r said:


> I just blew the motor on my Hitachi hammer drill. The mastercrap was like 4 years ago. I'm willing to spend the money; however there is no point on spending 150-200 for a Dewalt/ridgid/milwaukee if the hilti I'd much better and more heavy duty then those ones


Doesn't sound good that you keep burning up all brands of rotary hammers. Maybe you aren't using the right size hammer for the holes? I don't see that spending more money is going to necessarily get a better tool in many cases. Sometimes you just spend more money.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Just got the 1400 sawzall in. 
It is quite nice...

Go figure. And here I thought they were king in fastening systems and all things concrete...

The reciprocating saw is quite nice.

Hmm. I wonder how the grinders compared to my tried and true Metabos


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Got these not to long ago .


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

My TE6C has been a workhorse. Within the limits of what you can get in an SDS Plus bit it's unstoppable.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

selling a TE-5 on Ebay right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...480459&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_1073wt_1397


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> selling a TE-5 on Ebay right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231000480459&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_1073wt_1397


Looks brand new .


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

lightly used. Mostly for tapcons.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Why are you selling it? Need a bigger/smaller drill?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hilti is the bees knees. Got losts of their stuff. My favorite is my line laser and laser distance measure. Top shelf stuff!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I've never used their lasers. I've seen them out and about.

PLS4 for interiors - CST for exteriors.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Hilti is the bees knees. Got losts of their stuff. My favorite is my line laser and laser distance measure. Top shelf stuff!


Other lasers have caught up some. A few years ago Hilti was one of the few laser measures that was accurate enough to cut lumber by.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Hilti*

I think their tools are like Festool....good but way over priced


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mike d. said:


> I think their tools are like Festool....good but way over priced


Over priced compared to ryobi yes but then when do you get quality for cheap? as its been said before the cost of owner ship of festool is cheaper than other brands. You can resell them at 80% of what you bought them for after 5 years. Try doing that with a Bosch or Makita let alone a ryobi or ridged. It's a shame Hilti don't hold value like that but there customer service sucks. I ain't bought one of their tools since leaving the UK and never will again after the experiences I had with them in the UK.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I've found customer service is 2nd to none


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I've found customer service is 2nd to none


May well be over here but after my experience in the UK with multiple dealers and direct with the company it was far from great. I said I won't ever by a Hilti again and have not done ever since. there's no people around here sell it even if I wanted to use it anyway. The dealer here has about 3 tools. 

They are great though if your buying stuff. They bend over backwards for ya which every company should but after sales was my issue.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Over priced compared to ryobi yes but then when do you get quality for cheap? as its been said before the cost of owner ship of festool is cheaper than other brands. You can resell them at 80% of what you bought them for after 5 years. Try doing that with a Bosch or Makita let alone a ryobi or ridged. It's a shame Hilti don't hold value like that but there customer service sucks. I ain't bought one of their tools since leaving the UK and never will again after the experiences I had with them in the UK.





Chris Johnson said:


> I've found customer service is 2nd to none


I agree with Chris

I can call my Rep and he will drop off a loaner with in hours. Never ever had another tool company come to my job site and do that.

Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> I agree with Chris
> 
> I can call my Rep and he will drop off a loaner with in hours. Never ever had another tool company come to my job site and do that.
> 
> Cole


How many times do their tools fail that you need him to do that?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Rich D. said:


> Why are you selling it? Need a bigger/smaller drill?


Selling it because I have the cordless version and this has been collecting dust.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I've found customer service is 2nd to none


That depends heavily on the rep you happen to have...like Snap-On.

I admit I've used them as a free tool rental service from time to time. :whistling


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Other lasers have caught up some. A few years ago Hilti was one of the few laser measures that was accurate enough to cut lumber by.


I use hilti's PD4 for measuring crown

ML


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> How many times do their tools fail that you need him to do that?


Actually just once. I smashed my demo hammer with an excavator track. They will deliver bits and fasteners to me as well that is super nice.

Cole


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

I am hooked and sold like a crack addict to their product now after trying their impact and hammer drill/driver 18v combo pack. 

Then I had the very misfortune of working with a carpenter who also had the same fever and had their Wrs-1400 wich was like a hot knife through butter no vibrating the hell out of you(yes there was still vibration but did not shake you like a normal sawsall). And now I want that as my personal Sawsall. 

Did I mention I am now bugging my hilti rep about there gx-90 wich is their paslode equvalant? oh yea they have one and I want the thing now.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

I am hooked lined and sunk for HILTI so i am extremely biased after what I have used and dealt with from them.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Any company that will next day air you a box of 3000 screws, or a bundle of 8' ceiling wire for free cause they dont have it in stock is a good company to me.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It's all customer service


----------

